# What are the chances?



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 3, 2011)

Okay, We picked up some Nigerian Dwarf kids yesterday...
3 blue eyed, 2 brown eyed
All 3 of the blue eyed kids are from the same litter of triplets, and the 2 brown eyed kids are from the same litter of twins. Both dams are brown eyed, the sire is blue eyed.
What are the odds of having all 3 kids in a single litter of triplets with blue eyes where only one parent is blue eyed?  I know it is rare to get all blue eyes from a multiple kid birth even if both parents are blue eyed... I mean, seriously, what are the chances of this happening??


----------



## jhamblin (Nov 3, 2011)

What were the parents eye colors?


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 3, 2011)

I have had that happen.  BL doe X BR buck resulted in BL twins.  BR doe x BL buck resulted in BR twins.  Statistically I don't think it's all that unusual.  I'm also not suggesting it had anything to do with the gender of the blue eyed parent.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 3, 2011)

The doe apparently carries the dominant blue eye gene. I had a blue eyed doe bred to a brown eyed buck give birth to triplet blue eyed kids.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 3, 2011)

Blue is actually dominant. So if the buck carries the blue eyed gene and he throws brown eyed kids his genotype would be Bb. If the dam has brown eyes she is showing the recessive trait so her genotype would be bb. If you do the punnet square like in Biology class you come up with a 50/50 chance for blue vs. brown eyes with each kid. All kids even the blue eyed ones in this cross would carry the recessive brown eyed gene because that is the only gene the mom has to offer of the pairing. To get 3 blue eyed kids from this crossing I believe the odds would be determined by multiplying the chances of each 3 times so if the chance of one is 0.5, the chance for 2 would be 0.5x0.5 or 0.25. The chance for 3 would be 0.25x0.5 or 0.125. So the odds of 3 blue eyed kids from that pairing would be 12.5%.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah, neither dam(mom) has blue  eyes, only the sire(dad)... one litter(from the buckskin doe) resulted in all brown eyed kids, the other(black/recessive red doe) resulted in 3 blue eyed kids. Thanks That's*Satyrical for the odds info... so 12.5% chance of this happening. I'd say those are small odds, and happy ones for me!  

I also noticed that the black dam of the 3 blue eyed kids is recessive red(if the sunlight catches her coat JUST right you see a red tinge to it... but if you see her in the barn or in shade you would swear that she is BLACK).

I know that our little Sheba's sire is blue eyed, so she should be termed BL recessive, so I am interested to see(if we keep him intact) if breeding her to the BL eyed buckling next summer would produce a litter containing or completely composed of BL eyed kids. We shall see


----------



## austintgraf (Nov 6, 2011)

in fainting goats it usually bout 50/50  half the kids take moms characteristics, half take dads like if dads polled half will be and if moms horned half will be same with eyes. Just the way they are set up. Brown eyes and blue eyes are co dominant so it is just luck of the draw which is why alot of goat kids get blue brown marbled eyes.so this is really rare


----------



## rascal (Nov 9, 2011)

austintgraf said:
			
		

> in fainting goats it usually bout 50/50  half the kids take moms characteristics, half take dads like if dads polled half will be and if moms horned half will be same with eyes. Just the way they are set up. *Brown eyes and blue eyes are co dominant* so it is just luck of the draw which is why alot of goat kids get blue brown marbled eyes.so this is really rare


Is this just with fainters or ?. I've only found that blue is dominant....   
I'd love the source/article if ya got it!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Nov 14, 2011)

Last year I bred a blue eyed buck to all of my does and had 100% blue eyed babies.  Some babies eyes stayed blue and 2 babies eyes turned a very pretty gold as they matured.


----------



## austintgraf (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm sorry it took me so long to get back to you. As far as the source I think it was www.goatspots.com but I can't remeber for sure and the site is under going construction so a can't verify it. Sorry.
Edited cause i typed the address in wrong.


----------

